# [A] TnD rekrutiert und formiert sich neu



## Phrandosina (28. Oktober 2008)

Gildenname: The new Dimension
Realm: Blackhand
Fraktion: Allianz
Homepage: www.tnd-board.de.vu

http://www.yet-unknown.de/Knuschel1979/Sac...reffen0807a.jpg


*Liebe Community, lieber Spieler.*

Die Gilde << The new Dimension >> ist immer auf der Suche nach netten, disziplinierten  kommunikativen Spielern, die mit uns gemeinsam durch die Welt ziehen, Instanzen besuchen und den Mobs in Raids das Handwerk legen. 

Gegründet haben wir uns in World of Warcraft Anfang Februar 2007 und haben bisher eine nette Gemeinschaft aufgebaut von 120 Membern (Mainchars). Eigentlich aber stammen wir aus den Spielen Guild Wars und Sacred, der TnD ist somit ein Multigaming Clan.


*Was suchen wir?*
Wir suchen 

Spieler

Spieler
----------

1x Hexenmeister
1x Jäger
1x Paladintank
1x Kriegertank
2x Priesterheiler
4x Restoschamane
2x Druidenheiler
1x Paladinheiler
3x Eleschami
2x Druiden-Eule
2x Verstärker-Schami
2x Vergelter-Paladin
2x Shadow-Priester


Warum so viel?
Wir stocken unsere Raids auf, werden mehr raiden!

Fürs Addon jegliche Spieler ab Level 60, die am Wochenende ab Januar Zeit zum Raiden haben.


Spieler sollten sich an Zusagen zu halten wissen, keine Probleme beim installieren von Addons haben, diese aktuell halten können und sich auf neue Bosse selbstständig vorbereiten. Ferner sollte ein funktionierendes Microphone für die TS-Nutzung vorhanden sein.

Festplätze sollten angestrebt werden für Raids. Allerdings nehmen wir auch Casuals auf, die Schichtdienst, Familie und Co haben.

Unsere Raidzeiten bis 14.12.08:
[ul]Sonntag von 15:30 Uhr bis 21 Uhr  (FDS, SSC,MH und BT)[/ul]


Ab 9. Januar:
[ul] Freitags 19 Uhr - 24 Uhr 10er Instanz (2 Gruppen)
Samstags 18- 23 Uhr 10er Instanz (2 Gruppen)
Sonntags 16 - 21:30 10er Instanz (2 Gruppen)[/ul]

Raids sind keine Pflicht, RL gibt es schließlich auch.

Ab Erreichen des nötigen Equips sieht die Raidplanung so aus:
[ul] Freitags 19 Uhr - 24 Uhr 10er Instanz (2 Gruppen)
Samstags 17- 23 Uhr 25er Instanz
Sonntags 16 - 21:30 25er Instanz 
Montags 18:30 bis 22:30 10er Instanz (2 Gruppen)[/ul]



*Was bieten wir?*

[ul]Wir bieten ein eigenes Forum, einen Teamspeakserver und eine Leitung, die weiß, was sie tut.
Wir bieten ein fröhliches Miteinander von Menschen, welche sich an Absprachen und Zusagen zu halten wissen.
Wir bieten ein faires DKP-Biet-System.
Wir bieten eine nicht alltägliche Raidplanung mit Erinnerungsstützen!

Wir bieten eine Twinkbegrenzungsfreiheit!
Wir bieten monatliche In-Game-Treffs und Clanchats mit Aktionen.

Wir bieten ein monatliches Gildenradio.
Wir bieten Platz für Spieler mit Familie und Beruf.[/ul]


*Wie werde ich Member?*

Schreibe eine Bewerbung unter www.tnd-board.de.vu oder melde dich im Spiel bei Amarcia, Nilaith, Albira, Yllia, Xantiana, Kitsune, Irraamwerk, Yllia, Riseofaim, Shahri, Riseofdeath, Noiferane oder Hindir.

Wir werden nach Begutachtung deines Equips gegebenenfalls einen Termin im Teamspeak mit dir ausmachen.
Ein funktionierendes Microphon ist erforderlich!

Solltest Du dich bis jetzt nicht abgeschreckt fühlen, so melde dich doch einfach. Für Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße
Clanleitung The new Dimension


----------

